# Hunting > Hunting >  Bloody lucky

## kawekakid

Injured hunter rescued after 30 hours


A hunter who spent 30 hours alone in Urewera National Park with a badly broken leg has been airlifted to safety this afternoon.

The Rotorua-based BayTrust rescue helicopter was called at 3pm to pick up a 30-year-old man who had fallen and seriously injured his leg.

Another hunting party found his gear at the hut and had not seen anyone else in the area.

They started searching and located the man further upstream. 

They stabilised him and were able to relocate him to the hut, where the helicopter could land.

Pilot Ben Fry said the man was airlifted as he had spent 30 hours on his own by this stage. He was taken to Rotorua Hospital in a stable condition

----------


## sako75

Very lucky man

----------


## sakokid

Pays to have a locator becon when one hunts in the bush like that alone.

----------


## Scouser

> Pays to have a locator becon when one hunts in the bush like that alone.


+1 should be standard equipment if you hunt solo....IMO

----------


## Willie

Glad to see he made it and was found. Inherently dangerous activity but as Scouser adn Sako said, locator beacon it is!

----------


## ishoot10s

Big ups to the other hunting party that put 2 and 2 together and went looking for him.

----------


## Dundee

Lucky alright but wouldn't one take there gear with them? Unless he was planning on staying for a few nights,I personaly wouldn't leave gear in a hut these days.

----------


## kawekakid

I'm in rotorua hospital with him now. Had operation on my elbow

His leg just broke for no reason

----------


## Pengy

Wtf? No reason???

----------


## Dynastar27

lucky man 

was looking at those plbs in hunting and fishing kinda expensive but would be good to have

----------


## Dundee

if they save a life they are cheap :Wink:

----------


## Lentil

> lucky man 
> 
> was looking at those plbs in hunting and fishing kinda expensive but would be good to have


If you were lying there with your leg wrapped around your neck, would you think they were too expensive? Mind you, I only got mine last year, because I thought the same as you, and now that I am "not so young", I have one

----------


## Bernie

My locator on me any time I'm out hunting even rabbit hunting (break an ankle  etc) it's  cheap insurance and peace of mind to me  over all not the most expensive item in most peoples hunting kit ,it was a priority to buy before binocs and r ange finder for me  any way that's my 2cents worth

----------


## kawekakid

The guy is Chris, 30yrs old. He went for operation11.30 today to clean out more crape around the break and will be like that for 10 -12 days then have a plate fitted. They will transport him to Waikato for skin and muscle reconstruction

----------


## wsm junkie

Awesome that the other party did what they did - very  :Cool:  they definitely deserve some cold ones :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

@mrs dundee get me a personal locator beacon :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Do some shopping around Dundee, you will find that they do a model small enough even for you

----------


## northdude

> I'm in rotorua hospital with him now. Had operation on my elbow
> 
> His leg just broke for no reason


sounds a bit like what happened to my mate it was osteoporosis sorry about the spelling

----------


## kawekakid

Well heads up. Chris mates went to pick up his rifle where he had his accident and broke his leg and some shit took his rifle from up a side creek .Chris is fine and is having a plate put in his foot tomorrow then off to Waikato for skin graft .

----------


## Dundee

Cunts!

----------


## andyanimal31

Check the cop shop

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Awesome news, thank you @kawekakid for all the updates, best wishes to Chris, hope he get well fast. 
To "us" around, let's keep the eyes and ears in the rifle case.

----------


## Scouser

Fukin lowlife......hope your mate has a full recovery ASAP

----------


## Tommy

> Big ups to the other hunting party that put 2 and 2 together and went looking for him.


100%, he pretty much owes his life to a couple of guys who were switched on enough, and selfless enough to take time out of their own hunting trip on a hunch.

----------


## kawekakid

If you are ever in this situation of an accident hunting or lost Trust me  I can help you.  I don't give up ever

----------


## kawekakid

I'm back for another op they stuffed up the first one

----------


## CooeeBay

> lucky man 
> 
> was looking at those plbs in hunting and fishing kinda expensive but would be good to have


Happy to help you out with a 10 year battery for under $330. Just PM me.

----------


## Gibo

> Happy to help you out with a 10 year battery for under $330. Just PM me.


$NZ

----------


## CooeeBay

> $NZ


YES... is there any other in NZ?

----------


## Gibo

> YES... is there any other in NZ?


Thats a smart price

----------


## Gibo

Sorry, is that $330 for the battery?? Or a ten year unit?

----------


## macka

I snapped a tendon in my leg was lucky my mates were in radio range they half dragged half carried me out of the bush I would never hunt alone unless I had an emergency beacon

----------


## CooeeBay

> Sorry, is that $330 for the battery?? Or a ten year unit?


Both... 10 year battery and under NZ$320 for the PLB at the moment. PM me if you want one.

----------


## Dundee

> Both... 10 year battery and under NZ$320 for the PLB at the moment. PM me if you want one.


Be in contact once I've checked my local sportshops out if they can't beat your deal. :Wink:

----------

